# Lyre Tail Female?



## Andi (Feb 11, 2011)

So I recently got bitten by the Betta bug again, after having my last Betta several years ago. I'm posting here because the female (Sally) that I have is unlike any betta I have ever seen, as she seems to have a lyre tail. I know the picture is very unclear, I'm still getting used to shooting fish in water, and I've only just gotten her. If anyone has any shooting tips, that would be greatly appreciated too! The inside edges of the tail fin(s?) are both completely straight, not a single jagged edge, similar to what i see on my CT. Both sides are identical, and the middle is also smooth. Can anyone give me some insight?

View attachment 23599


And a bonus of my boys!

View attachment 23600


View attachment 23601


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

No. That is not a lyre-tail, it is a bad case of finrot. You need to treat with aquarium salt immediately.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know if its finrot (why only the center? Wouldn't that effect the whole fin, or at least some on the other fins?) but I would definitely say that looks more like an injury of some kind, and you should probably keep her water really clean and use some anti-biotics.

[edit] I also see what looks to be a healed lesion on her side, so yeah, I would talk to OFL and see what she thinks you should do.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely girl. 

Yeah, I'm doubting that's fin-rot- maybe someone just took a nip out of her tail. 

As said by the posters above me, anti-biotics would do her some good.


----------



## Andi (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help.  I don't think that it's fin rot, she looks perfectly healthy and active, and she doesn't have any stress lines or anything. I have put some BettaFix in her water, as with the water of the two males, as Chester actually DOES have fin rot. The only thing I'm wondering about is that the "fins" on either side are EXACTLY the same, identical in every way, down to the number of spines. The people at the store were told by the breeder that it was some kind of spike tail? But they called it lyre tail, which is a more familiar term for me. I was just wondering if anyone had encountered something similar?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I would not use Bettafix in the water- it's bad for them and can damage their labyrinth organs. 

No, lyretail bettas do not exist- probably just a bite out of her fins. Plain aquarium salt should help.


----------



## Andi (Feb 11, 2011)

Plain aquarium salt it is, I'll pick some up tomorrow!

FuulieQ, who is OFL? By the way, I LOVE that you give your pets full "people" names, it makes me feel less crazy cat lady when other people do it too. 

EDIT: Will her tail fin grow back?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

OFL is OldFishLady Check often for finrot, because it could set in when a bite occurs.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

All of those bettas are badly sick. Besides the last ct male.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> All of those bettas are badly sick. Besides the last ct male.


I'm not sure I see how the second one is badly sick. :/ He looks a little scraggly but not like he's about to drop off...

Thanks, Andi. I feel like it's more descriptive of their character. c:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lyre tail bettas DO exist...they just don't show up often/only one breeder in Japan has a line of them. This is a badly infected injury...very clean water and antibiotics should help.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, really? I never knew that. I just assumed they didn't because it didn't seem very likely.

But yeah. Anti-biotics and she should be looking better soon.

And bettalover, I also don't see how the second one is sick.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The second male is stressed but not sick.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i would LOVE to see an actual Lyre tail betta! it sounds pretty. :3

clean, warm water, aquarium salt, Indian Almond Leaf. things i swear by when dealing with fin issues. it's helped all my family's bettas when they had fin issues. and it's what i'm using on my newest boy, who's missing almost all his tail.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

It may be fin rot but she might also either be a tail biter or she could have gotten attacked by another fish. Why would fin rot be so symmetrical and only go for the center of her tail?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> I'm not sure I see how the second one is badly sick. :/ He looks a little scraggly but not like he's about to drop off...
> 
> Thanks, Andi. I feel like it's more descriptive of their character. c:


If you dont think that the second one is badly sick then, this means that the first one isnt badly sick. when i say this, i mean they need extra attention.


P.S i havent been on here in a whiles so excuse me if im sort of late.


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

that is a very severe case of fin rot


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

did anyone notice that on the scales towards the fins?!?! what is that? a deformity?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 4 month old thread.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> This is a 4 month old thread.



I knew it was familiar...I just had it subscribed so i just got an email.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder what happened to the fish's tail. If it got better, and how the fish is doing


----------

